
Fixing the new Slack interface (for myself) - robotmay
https://senryu.pub/afternoonrobot/articles/fixing-the-new-slack-interface-for-myself
======
dspig
Looks like the obtrusive new "New Message" button is for pointy-haired bosses
wondering how to send a damn email on this thing.

But I guess it will change again in a month or two...

